# Are Whole Eggs or Egg Whites Better for You?



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

I was on a weekend trip with some friends recently and one of my friends was cooking breakfast for the whole group. I went over to see what he was cooking and saw he was getting ready to make a big batch of eggs. Well, to my shock and horror, I noticed that he was [...]

*Read More...*


----------

